# popup fenster auto. schliessen && neue seite in anderem fenster öffnen



## Sebastian (30. August 2003)

Brauche Scripte die folgendes machten:

1. Script

Bei betätigen eines Submit Buttons ein neues Fenster öffnen und eine bestimme Seite laden....


2. Script

Fenster nach ein bestimmten Zeit !automatisch! schliessen

3. Script

Fenster wieder automatisch nach einer bestimmten Zeit schliessen und auf der Seite wo der Submit Button ist eine andere Seite laden...


Das wärs )


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. August 2003)

z.B. so sollte es gehen:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var win=false;
function popper()
{
if(!win)
  {
  win=window.open('seite_im_popup.htm');
  setTimeout('popper()',5000);
  return false;
  }
if(!win.closed)
  {
  win.close();
  }
document.formular.submit();
return true;
}
//-->
</script>

..........

<form name="formular"onsubmit="return popper()"action="neue_seite.htm">
```
Beim Submitten des Formulars wird die Funktion popper() aufgerufen.
Diese öffnet das Popup und gibt beim ersten Aufruf "false" zurück,damit das Formular nicht gesendet wird.
Die popper()-Funktion ruft sich nach 5 sec nochmal selbst auf,
diesmal wird aber das Popup geschlossen(falls noch vorhanden) und das Formular abgeschickt.

Die Seite,welche nach dem Schliessen des Popup in die "Elternseite" geladen werden soll,gibst du
einfach als action im <form>-Tag an.


----------



## Sebastian (31. August 2003)

Großes Danke für deine Mühe, aber ich brauche die Scripts einzelnd....

Weil es sich dabei um eine Passwort Kontrolle handelt und die Daten des Form Feldes an die Site gesendet werden müssen, welche sich im popup Fenster öffnet...


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. August 2003)

Ahso...
da brauchst du auch keine einzelne Skripts,nur ein leicht verändertes:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var win=false;
function popper()
{
if(!win)
  {
  win=window.open('','pop');
  setTimeout('popper()',5000);
  }
else
  {
  if(!win.closed){win.close();}
  document.location="neueseite.htm";
  }
}
//-->
</script>
.....
<form action="popup.htm"target="pop">
<input type="submit" onclick="popper();">
.....
```
Als 'action' gibts du im Formular die Seite an,welche im Popup erscheinen soll,als 'target' des Formular
gibtst du irgendwas an(hier 'pop').

Beim ersten Skriptdurchlauf wird das Popup geöffnet,welches den Namen erhält, der im Formular als
'target' angegeben ist.....dadurch wird das Formular an das Popup gesendet.

Beim zweiten Durchlauf....Popup schliessen,in Elternseite neue Seite laden.


----------



## Sebastian (31. August 2003)

Hm shit sorry das ich dich so "auseinadernehme" aber es wird so leider auch nicht probieren, besser ich beschreibe genau was ich vorhabe...

also auf der elternseite habe ich ein formfeld (name,pwd) diese sollen an eine checkuser.php gesendet werden welche sich in einem popup öffnen soll wenn man auf submit klickt...

die checkuser überprüft dann die daten wenn diese richtig sind wird angezeigt daten korrekt, das popup fenster soll dann auto. nach 3 sek. schließen und in der eltern seite eine bestimmte seite laden welche in der checkuser.php angeben ist... ist das pwd falsch soll sich das fenster nach 3 sek. schließen und an der elternseite keine änderungen vornehmen..

ich glaube jetzt verstehst du warum alle scripts einzeln sein müssen ))


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. August 2003)

Aha..sags doch gleich 
Dann in der Elternseite nur:

```
<form action="popup.htm"target="pop">
<input type="submit" onclick="window.open('','pop');">
```
und in der POPUP-Seite:

```
<?php
$js="self.close();\n";
if($korrekteDaten)
 {
  $js="opener.document.location='neueseite.php';\n".$js;
 }
echo
<<<EOF
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function funzion()
{
if(opener)
  {
  $js
  }
}
setTimeout('funzion()',3000);
//-->
</script>
EOF;
?>
```
musst in der Popupseite halt nur dafür sorgen,dass ne Variable '$korrekteDaten'
gesetzt wird und true ist,wenn die Daten korrekt sind


----------



## every-day (24. April 2006)

hallo,

habe auch ein kleines problem,

ich will die webseite meines affili programms in nem popup aufgehen lassen,
und darin dann gleich noch paar hübsche werbebanner einbinden,
wer kann helfen ?

danke schon mal

mfg
every-day


----------

